# The Bank Line SS Naneric circa 1916



## Donnie Cunningham (Mar 11, 2016)

Members I am trying to find out some information about the SS Naneric from 1916. I am aware she was formerly the Aoeta and was bought by the Weirs of the Bank Line and renamed. She then became the HMS Naneric during the WW1.My interest is about one of her Chief Officers a John Cunningham, an ancestor of mine, who died of cholera in Calcutta in April 1916 and would be interested to know whether personal records of his would still be kept and if so where ??. Basically this is a family tree type of enquiry and any suggestions appreciated. Regards.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Donnie *and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Donnie Cunningham (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you for the warm welcome. Looking forward to browsing the site and enjoying many of the articles


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Try here for his medal card: http://discovery.nationalarchives.g...&_cr1=bt&_dss=range&_sd=1914&_ed=1917&_ro=any. 

Dave W


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Donnie,
I have two people with dates of birth 1872 and 1863 both Scalpay in the Isle of Harris. I think they are both the same person. 

John Cunningham born in Harris entered Calcutta General Hospital on 14th April 1916 and died of Cholera on 16th April. 

If I am correct I can give you quite a bit of detail about his career at sea.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Donnie Cunningham (Mar 11, 2016)

Hugh
That is superb news. Yes I'd love to get any details you have on the John Cunningham born in 1872 and died of cholera in 1916. He was my Grandfather. Re the other John Cunningham he was actually his brother as in the Western Isles many children are named after different family members. In fact in this family there was 6 or 7 children and 3 of them were called John Cunningham albeit after different previous John Cunningham's ...if you follow that !!!. But anyway the JC from the Naneric who died in April 1916 is the one I am interested in. Thanks and I look forward to any further detail.
Regards
DC


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Donnie,
So we're both brothers MN officers?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Donnie Cunningham (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi Hugh

Yes I believe that to be the case. The disparity in age between both JC's is obvious but I could find the elder John Cunningham in the Master mariners List with his date of birth 1863, but until last week I always thought my grandfather John Cunningham born in 1871/1872 was a merchant seaman but not of that high rank...not that that bothered me in the slightest but family folk lore suggested he was a MM but I could find little evidence for that. I have birth certificates for both of these John Cunningham's and in fact for the 3rd John Cunningham of the same family who only survived for 5 months. It was the Scottish Heritage Trust in Calcutta or as it is called now Kolkata that sent me details of my grandfathers grave and their records showed he was indeed a Chief officer from SS Naneric and that he died on 16 April 1916 which confirmed my knowledge as I have a photo of his grave stone with that date on it. As you are probably aware the MN was a well trod path for those from the islands who went to sea.
My only other information about my grandfather is from his marriage certificate and that shows him in 1908 in Leith where he gets married and his occupation is Mate on board what looks like HM Fishery cruiser 'FREYA' or something similar. Any further details you can add would be great or if there is a site I can access to further my enquiries would also be great.
Cheers
DC


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Donnie,
Looking again and with the benifit of the information you have supplied it looks like the information I have is of John Cunningham b. 1863. What threw me initially was the Andrew Weir, Bank Line connection. John Cunningham b. 1863 also served with Bank Line and was 2nd mate aboard ss QUITO at the beginning of the war with previous ship ALICE. His certificate of competency number 032308 matches that of J. Cunningham b.1863.

To make a start on J. Cunningham b. 1872 you would need to obtain the official logbook including the crew agreement for NANERIC official number, 104047, for 1916. Note*** there is none for 1916 suggesting she didn't get back to a UK port until 1917 so the 1916 logbook should be in with 1917. 
Check the following file at the National Archives Kew - *BT 165/1595* there should be a crew list which will hopefully give his previous ship and in the logbook there should be an entry regarding his death in India.
Best viewed by visit to the archives or via a researcher as expensive to obtain online.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Donnie Cunningham (Mar 11, 2016)

Hugh
Much appreciated and I will indeed follow that up. I have a former work mate who is skilled at Genealogy and it was him who got me much of the details I have already. I will try Kew and see what they can come up with.
Regards and thanks for your help and interest.
Donnie Cunningham


----------



## Donnie Cunningham (Mar 11, 2016)

Hugh
Further to the last message where did you get the information that he was taken to Calcutta General Hospital on 14th April. I knew he died on 16 April but didn't know of his admission to CGH.
Cheers
DC


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Donnie,
From the Deaths at Sea Register. Do you want a copy?
If so send me a pm with your email address and I will pass on.

Regards
Hugh


----------

